

Paper denying HIV–AIDS link secures publication - amirmc
http://www.nature.com/news/paper-denying-hiv-aids-link-secures-publication-1.9737?WT.ec_id=NEWS-20120110

======
kokey
It could be controversial and the conclusions could be somewhat crackpot, but
if the methods and reasoning is sound so it's of good quality otherwise I
don't see why it shouldn't be published. If it can be demonstrated to be
flawed by others, that's an easy win for other academics.

Clever people can come to totally different conclusions based on the same
data, science is supposed to help us with that. I find it more worrying that
so much focus is put on keeping it out of the literature is made, if it's so
bad then it should be easy to debunk.

This is what upsets me with science and politics gets mixed, it turns into a
political game about who gets into the special club of peer reviewed
literature, instead of about scientific merit.

